# Sticky  Wanted



## justgojumpit

Feel free to post and reply to any wanted ads here.

justgojumpit


----------



## justgojumpit

I make goat milk soap and lotion, and other bath and body products. I use bees wax in many of my recipes... I really try to support other local farmers, and would much prefer to buy my wax from a local producer than mail order it or *gasp* buy it from a big chain store. Last time I was able to buy 1 pound blocks from a lady at the Small Farm Today show in Columbia... I am about out.. anyone have any for sale? Please contact me privately or by phone at 6362746117. I would buy as little as 1 pound or as much as 5 or 10 pounds, whatever you may have.

Thanks, 
Stephanie Kirkpatrick

Moved by justgojumpit for slkirky


----------



## queenb64

If any of you veteran beekeepers have equipment that you could pass along to a new beekeeper, I would greatly appreciate it. I am building my own hives in excitement. I have what .. 8 months before I can do anything but Im going nuts so I gotta keep busy. But some help with some of the other things would be a blessing.
My family is looking for land in the Ozarks to purchase, and hope to be moving this coming spring. There will be at least 8 of us. We are very excited. If you know Marlene in the homestead forum she's my aunt!! (Aunt MO!!) If any one lives in North Arkansas and could give me some advice, and pointers I would glady accept.
Debbie


----------



## justgojumpit

If anyone has a used extractor that they no longer use, i would like to buy one at a good price. I would prefer a radial extractor, but if someone has a tangential at a really good price i would be interested in that too.

justgojumpit

I BOUGHT AN EXTRACTOR... THANK YOU!


----------



## ckw346

does anyone know of a place to buy bees close to the texas panhandle? would like a place close enough to pick them up. 3 or 400 mile max.
charlie


----------



## beebiz

Anyone out there In NW TN have or know anyone who has any beekeeping equipment that they would be willing to give to someone to haul it away? I know that sounds like a very unlikely scenario, but a couple of years back it happened to me. An older gentleman who had not kept bees in several years gave me some hives, frames, a bee suit, hat, gloves, smoker and other things... just for hauling them away. Unfortunately, before I got a chance to use any of it, our house and the adjacent building containing all the equipment was lost in a fire. It probably also sounds like I'm being cheap, but right now finances are extremely tight. I have more time on my hands than I do money! I thought if I could get some used things, I could use some of that time to thoroughly clean things up. Then later, when the $$ belt isn't quite as tight, I can purchase the things that require the $$. And, if all goes well for the bees and me, I'll gladly share some of the honey with the donor(s)!

The one and only thing that I ask of a donor is to try to make sure that none of the equipment has ever housed bees that had AFB or EFB. I'm not trying to be picky, but from what I've read about AFB and EFB, the diseases can remain in the wax and the woodenware for 10 years or longer.

Thanks for looking, 
beebiz


----------



## lprater

queenb64 said:


> If any of you veteran beekeepers have equipment that you could pass along to a new beekeeper, I would greatly appreciate it. I am building my own hives in excitement. I have what .. 8 months before I can do anything but Im going nuts so I gotta keep busy. But some help with some of the other things would be a blessing.
> My family is looking for land in the Ozarks to purchase, and hope to be moving this coming spring. There will be at least 8 of us. We are very excited. If you know Marlene in the homestead forum she's my aunt!! (Aunt MO!!) If any one lives in North Arkansas and could give me some advice, and pointers I would glady accept.
> Debbie


Hi Debbie, I no veteran beekeeper but I do have 25 hives and plan to increase my hives by 15 this spring. I live in the n-east of arkansas a town call hoxie. If I can help let me know. Rick


----------



## james dilley

I am looking for a source of wild flower seeds to plant for a summer bee pasture need about a 1/2 lb. or so thanks


----------



## freez

Hello all. 

I am looking to buy some beeswax. Any of you have any for sale? 

I live in NC. 

Please pm me or post here. 

Thanks.


----------



## decamper

We are looking for someone to place their hives on our property. We have too many irons-in-the-fire at this time than to keep bees; both time and expense. We own a bee heaven...13 acres filled with herb and vegetable gardens, flowers, and fruit trees. Would also be willing to barter honey for some of our fruit, flowers, vegetables, or organic chicken eggs. We are located in central IL.


----------



## bethlaf

wanting to buy beeswax , not a lot , but i use it in my soaps and lotion bars please pm me 
Thanks 
Beth


----------



## justgojumpit

Hi beth, I have some votive candles for sale, 100% beeswax. There are about 5-6 candles per lb They cost $1.25 each, plus shipping. So that works out to about $8 per pound. You could use them for your soaps and lotions, plus you could get some extra and enjoy their 15 hour burn time! I have about 80 of these candles left, and if you would take the lot, maybe we could work something out for a quantity discount. Let me know if you're interested.

justgojumpit

ps. these candles retail for $2.00 each, but the store where I sold them burned down, so I can't sell them there anymore (obviously )


----------



## freez

Just Go, 

Can you tell me what S&H would be on these candles? 

Let's say one pound. To NC. 

Thanks, 

freez


----------



## TimandPatti

I am looking for honey to buy. I tried the Honey locator and it gave me no results.
I am in the Sherman/Denison Texas area.
Thank you


----------



## mtnmama

do you have a couple of med supers you can spare?


----------



## copperkid3

TimandPatti said:


> I am looking for honey to buy. I tried the Honey locator and it gave me no results.
> I am in the Sherman/Denison Texas area.
> Thank you


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

How much are you looking for? Have honey for sale; gallon (12 lbs. or more) would go for $1.75/lb. plus shipping; $2.00/lb. for less than a gallon, plus shipping. Let me know; contact me privately by email.

[email protected]


----------



## daytrader

Wanted to buy a set up be hive in Central/southern Illinois.


----------



## AuntWillies

Hi Stephanie, 
I am small commercial beekeeper (50 hives and expanding to 200). We are located in Southern California. I can supply you with pure yellow beeswax in any amount. Please reply or call me and let me know what you need.
Thank you.
Mark Hoppe
Aunt Willies Appairy 
(562) 841-9754 (cell)



justgojumpit said:


> I make goat milk soap and lotion, and other bath and body products. I use bees wax in many of my recipes... I really try to support other local farmers, and would much prefer to buy my wax from a local producer than mail order it or *gasp* buy it from a big chain store. Last time I was able to buy 1 pound blocks from a lady at the Small Farm Today show in Columbia... I am about out.. anyone have any for sale? Please contact me privately or by phone at 6362746117. I would buy as little as 1 pound or as much as 5 or 10 pounds, whatever you may have.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stephanie Kirkpatrick
> 
> Moved by justgojumpit for slkirky


----------



## ladyfarmer

I am looking for any beekeeping equipment that might be available around NW Ohio, SE Michigan or NE Indiana. My friend is trying to get started in the wonderful beekeeping business and is looking for supplies. Please let me know. THANKS!!


----------



## jnap31

Anyone with in two hours of fayetteville that has some splits they could sell me cheaply in april 07? Otherwise I am buying from the jester bee company in north east AR.


----------



## MichelleB

(Found my stuff, thanks!)


----------



## Iddee

Michelle, post this also on www.beesource.com, under exchange, under "wanted to buy"
I think you will get results better using more than one site.


----------



## Iddee

I thought you might want to see this. so I c/p from beesource.

Will have some 4 frame nucs about the 3-4 week in April. Cost is $45, + $10 refundable deposit on nuc box. 2006 queens, in the Portland metro area
[email protected]


----------



## MichelleB

Thanks, Iddee! 

I just joined that forum at your suggestion, and as it happens, immediately found that post and ordered my nucs!


----------



## MichelleB

(found it)


----------



## no1cowboy

I am looking for a 2/4 frame extractor the closer to northern Alberta the better.


----------



## tlance

I live in Northern Minn and am looking for any honey equipment or supplies to buy. Please respond to email at [email protected]


----------



## Bitsy-Bet

Where in Northern MN? I have a smoker and a couple other tools.


----------



## tlance

I live10 miles south of bagley and this is located 20 miles west of bemidji. I have been working with 5 other homeschool dads in starting our own bee hives and we are looking for equipment to help out. looking for anything. thanks shannon


----------



## Abouttime

I would like to purchase 15lbs honey-located in SW Va

Thanks


----------



## tucker303

Looking for beeswax. I can get it for 3.60 lb including shipping (one of those flat rate boxes). Anyone got any at a comparable price? Would prefer to support someone I "know."


----------



## alleyyooper

I have yellow capping wax for $3.50 a pound plus shipping.
Or I also have some of the brown stuff (recycled foundation and such) for $2.50 a pound plus shipping. 
Figure I can get nearly 18 pounds in the big flat rate box.


 Al


----------



## swampgirl

I want/need instructions on how to avoid my honey from becoming granulated. I live in a very hot & humid place. Within a few months after I open a pint jar of honey, the remainding honey becomes all crystalized. I know to warm it in a water bath way to get it dissolved, but I'd like to know if I can prevent it. The only thing I might have to barter is some 4-0'clock seeds.
swampgirl


----------



## MELOC

i just visited a beekeeper friend to get some coaching for my beekeeping efforts in the spring. he showed me a very cool thing. he has taken a refirdgerator and disconnected the cooling system. he added lightbulbs and a thermostat that heats the inside to between 90-110 degrees F. he uses it to restore honey to a liquid state without overheating the honey.

so, maybe if you found a place that was always between 90-110 degrees F, it would never crystalize.

this is only a theory...i am a beekeeping wannabee.


----------



## dcross

<<The only thing I might have to barter is some 4-0'clock seeds.
swampgirl>>

Advice is always free You can do like they do for grocery store honey, heat it to pastuerization temps and run through an incredibly fine filter, try to ignore the loss of flavor

Some honey will crystalize very rapidly, beekeepers in Europe have some interesting equipment to deal with heather honey because it granulates before they can get it out of the comb. Other honeys won't crystalize ever(tupelo?).

I would try to keep your jar in as warm a place as possible, and definitely not in the fridge, it will granulate the fastest at those temps.


----------



## swampgirl

Thanks, dcross. The granulated honey tastes just as good & makes no difference in cooking, that I can tell.


----------



## alleyyooper

Still spreads on Home made bread great too.

 Al


----------



## WVBonBonQueen

Granulated Honey just means that there is more moisture in it than other honey.
Some will granulate quicker than others. It doesn't affect the flavor and can be used just like the liquid honey, spoon for spoon.
This is what I learned in a local Beekeeping class I took a couple of years ago, before getting my first hive.
You can liquify it by placing it on a furnace register, or in a bucket of hot water, and keep it hot, not boiling as that does affect the flavor of the honey.
I buy honey right now and the last I bought I liquified by placing the jug in a large pan like a canner, on the stove, and keeping the water hot, without boiling, for as long as it takes to liquify it. It still granulates, but I just reliquify it when I need to, by the method I have stated here.
Be sure not to boil your honey, if you are making any infused honey, like lemon, or orange, for it will surely change the quality of the honey you are working with. I just put my honey in a double boiler, and add the lemon to it, heat it up and then put it in pint jars for later use.
WVBonBonQueen.


----------



## TxGypsy

Looking for a few nucs in west Texas. I'd love to have some buckfast bees but I'm open to most any kind. Also interested in queens for requeening wild swarms(got my eye on a newly settled swarm...just gotta get a ladder and some nerve


----------



## sleeps723

i am looking for some medium frames already assembled with a sheet of wax installed, i am looking for 10 right now.


----------



## CGFarm

TimandPatti said:


> I am looking for honey to buy. I tried the Honey locator and it gave me no results.
> I am in the Sherman/Denison Texas area.
> Thank you



I will also be looking for honey in the NE Kansas area.
TIA! Denise


----------



## Leo

Wanted nucs/packs.(& queen) can pick-up in N.Fl/Ctl.Fl area
Thanks,
Megan


----------



## titansrunfarm

Looking for honey for sale in the SE VA area, we don't like the store stuff and bought 5lb local alfalfa honey at the State Fair last October and it is gone, need more please, going into honey-toast withdrawal here


----------



## indypartridge

titansrunfarm said:


> Looking for honey for sale in the SE VA area, we don't like the store stuff and bought 5lb local alfalfa honey at the State Fair last October and it is gone, need more please, going into honey-toast withdrawal here


While I don't know anyone there personally, I'd suggest you contact someone in a local bee club. I guarantee someone will be happy to feed your honey addiction:
http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/association_map.htm


----------



## titansrunfarm

Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## hac238

Does anyone have any ideas to use used bee supers? I have a stack of them. I hate to just throw them away. I no longer keep bees and either would like to use them for something else or give them to someone that can use them in some way.


----------



## indypartridge

hac238 said:


> Does anyone have any ideas to use used bee supers? I have a stack of them. I hate to just throw them away. I no longer keep bees and either would like to use them for something else or give them to someone that can use them in some way.


Call your local beekeeping club:
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/Reports/Map/2007 Contacts and Inspectors.html

You're gonna make some beekeeper very happy!!


----------



## cathleenc

wanted: 
bee suit (overalls, hat, veil, gloves) in size medium
smoker
hive tool

ty!
Cathy


----------



## keltink

We have a few five-frame nucs to sell. $70 each. Located in North Carolina, Swain County, in the southwestern corner of the state. Email: [email protected].


----------



## Bricore

I Would love to find local RAW honey in the Pell City, Alabama.

Please send PM with prices.

Thank-you,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## damoc

im looking for a 2 frame reversable extractor barrel size must be between
40 to 50 gallons and stainless steel and i cant tell you the size/gauge of
steel but thicker is better also must be hand cranked.

also looking for small steam boiler for steam knife new or second hand
and a steam knife.



any recomendations as to supplier or if you have one or if you can build
one and want to give me a quote.

don


----------



## ChristieAcres

I had some older Westerns that I just kept in case I could find a use for them... Then, I got chickens, and just a modification later, NESTBOX! When my Garden Cabin is finished, I am going to stack a bunch of them, connect them, and use them like large shadow boxes. I used one Deep, that was pretty old, put the lid on it, and that became a step to get into my "Bee Shack." These boxes are just the right size to put kindling in... You could use some of these boxes, add a large window, hinges, and you could have a sectioned cold-frame.

A word on USED bee equipment? DON'T RE-USE!!! The risk of any possible threat to the health of your bees may be lurking inside. To re-use my OWN Supers? I take a Propane Torch and really hit them with heat.

This year, I have Italians and Minnesota Hygenics. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## scbatz33

I am putting together a "chickenstock and small livestock swap meet" in Leesport, PA. Anyone interested in selling ANYTHING please contact me. The event will be held Saturday, July 18 at the 4H grounds in Berks County. I am looking for livestock and other vendors. I can be reached by email at [email protected].

Sarah


----------



## dustyshoes

Wanted: Bee Propolis and royal jelly.

:help:


----------



## Nomad

I'm looking for some beeswax in Northeast Ohio. I am going to try my hand at making hand dipped candles. Not sure how much wax to start. I have a market for them, but it will take me a while to get the word out. I prefer to buy locally if possible and also to save on shipping costs. PM if you don't want write here. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## indypartridge

Nomad said:


> I'm looking for some beeswax in Northeast Ohio. I prefer to buy locally if possible and also to save on shipping costs. PM if you don't want write here. Thanks.
> Nomad


You might try contacting a local beekeeping club. They should be able to connect you with someone. Here's a list of Ohio clubs:
http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html


----------



## Nomad

indypartridge said:


> You might try contacting a local beekeeping club. They should be able to connect you with someone. Here's a list of Ohio clubs:
> http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html


Thank you very much. I'll look into it.

Nomad


----------



## Iddee

I know you want to buy locally, and I would, too, but if you don't find it, I have a 17 lb. block you can have for 50.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Nomad

Iddee said:


> I know you want to buy locally, and I would, too, but if you don't find it, I have a 17 lb. block you can have for 50.00 plus shipping.


I don't pretend to know anything about beeswax except it comes in three colors. What color is the block you are selling? I'm waiting for a picture of what the candles have to look like from a friend in Virginia. If the color of the candle matches your wax, I would be interested. He is sometimes a little slow in responding, but I will contact you as soon as I know. Thanks,

Nomad


----------



## Iddee

It sounds like you and I know about the same amount about wax. This is semi-clean, and would likely need one more melt and strain before using. Maybe you can compare photos for color. The jar is a 1 quart mason jar, for size comparison. It was poured in a 5 gallon bucket, so that is how big around it is.


----------



## Nomad

Iddee said:


> It sounds like you and I know about the same amount about wax. This is semi-clean, and would likely need one more melt and strain before using. Maybe you can compare photos for color. The jar is a 1 quart mason jar, for size comparison. It was poured in a 5 gallon bucket, so that is how big around it is.



I normally use soy wax to make container candles and this will be a new adventure for me. Thanks for posting the picture. It will make it easier for me to know if that's what I need as soon as my friend responds with his candle picture.


Nomad


----------



## cathleenc

anyone have a non-heated uncapping knife and/or fork to sell? could you please let me know?

thanks
Cathy


----------



## alleyyooper

Glory Bee Foods sells uncapping forks for about $1.65. I bought a half dozen last time I ordered.
They have a web site.

 Al


----------



## cathleenc

alleyyooper said:


> Glory Bee Foods sells uncapping forks for about $1.65. I bought a half dozen last time I ordered.
> They have a web site.
> 
> Al


thank you, Al! I'll make sure to check their site out.


----------



## Nomad

Iddee said:


> It sounds like you and I know about the same amount about wax. This is semi-clean, and would likely need one more melt and strain before using. Maybe you can compare photos for color. The jar is a 1 quart mason jar, for size comparison. It was poured in a 5 gallon bucket, so that is how big around it is.


I will have to pass on the wax at this time. The boss says no for now.


Nomad


----------



## springvalley

Anybody know where I can find a good used honey extruder/extractor? I don't have comb honey, so the crush and strain method is out of the question. I've looked at the make-it-yourself bicycle plans and that just looks like more of a pain than it's worth. I'd like to find a nice used unit, perferably with the tubs, strainers, etc, but not essential. Obviously fairly local would also be preferred due to shipping it.

Catherine
Spring Valley Farm
Fulton, IL
springvalleyfarm.4mg.com


----------



## HillsideWayCSA

I'm looking for one or two beehives. Brood chambers, medium supers, shallow supers, base boards, feeders, with/out bees. Basically one or two good setups. It would be ideal if I could find someone local who'd be willing to swap services/products. 

I grow garden as a CSA so maybe a Garden Share in trade. 

I have two American Alpine dairy goats due to kid in April, one goat is registered and the other can be, both bred to american alpine bucks. 

I have a couple of alpacas that will be shorn in April and May, so lots of medium-dark brown alpaca wool. I have a young male alpaca I'd be willing to trade once he's weaned, he was born in October. I have an older alpaca stud that I'd be willing to swap for a good set up. I've kept his daughters so I can't use him anymore. 

I'll be raising heritage turkeys and geese for Thanksgiving/Christmas.

So there's a general idea of what I could swap for one or two good setups. If you're in Oregon near the Willamette Valley I'd love to do business with you!

You can email me at [email protected] Thank You!


----------



## indypartridge

Suggest you contact local bee club:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/regionalbranch.php


----------



## cathleenc

wanted - two bee suits, one adult xl and another xs/child size.

could you please let me know if you have either or both to sell?
thanks,
Cathy


----------



## alleyyooper

Why spend all that money on a bee suit?
Our shirts come from the thrift store, been wearing this type get up for over 10 years. we also do removals too.










Nice thing about it you can change colors too.










Before that I wore a set of throw away painters coveralls, less than 10.00 at a paint store normally.

 Al


----------



## JUllom

Looking for bulk honey in Central Indiana. At least a gallon - up to 5 gallons. PM me or post reply with where and cost. thanks,


----------



## springvalley

Still looking for a honey extractor, either a 2 or 4 frame. Can be manual or electric, just so it works. Either that or give me an idea of where to get one reasonably priced. Thanks! - Catherine


----------



## alleyyooper

Just saw a brand new 2 frame stainless in either dadant or brushy mountian for less that $200.00 they both have web catalogs.
You might also look at the glory bee honey site.

 Al


----------



## springvalley

alleyyooper said:


> Just saw a brand new 2 frame stainless in either dadant or brushy mountian for less that $200.00 they both have web catalogs.
> You might also look at the glory bee honey site.
> 
> Al


THANKS!! Dadant just listed a 2 frame stainless for $150 and Glorybee has a 2 frame plastic for $117.75!! Nice way to start out with just a hive or 5! I think I'll go with the stainless as I think it will be easier to clean out and not so hard to scratch. -Catherine


----------



## springvalley

Hey guys just got a two frame extractor today, so no more looking. Thanks For all your help. Marc


----------



## countrysam

Anyone know of any queens 4 sale in or around pa. Need 10 or 12 thanks


----------



## Illini

On Ernie's recommendation to post here to avoid tainted imported honey, I am seeking someone who can supply bulk honey in Northwestern Illinois. I'd like least a gallon or as much as five gallons. Please PM me with your prices and general location. I am between Peoria and the Quad Cities.

Thanks so much!

Kathy


----------



## cc

I am looking for someone who has honey for sale here in Mid TN (close to Manchester) Would like to buy from someone off this site as I like to support other HTers! Please PM me if you sell honey in this area.


----------



## TxGypsy

I am looking for a hive or two to purchase. I'm willing to baby them through the winter. I'm located in west central Arkansas on the Oklahoma state line. Contact me via p.m.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

I'm in southeast Iowa..between Muscatine and Burlington, and I'm looking for honey. Could use 5 gal. Please PM me if you can help. Thanks!


----------



## DW

Have you thought of calling Dadants in Hamilton, IL...that is close to you?


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

No..but I sure can give that a whirl DW..thanks so much!


----------



## AverageJo

Place an ad on Craigslist and your local paper. Watch the paper for beekeepers that are looking for swarms as well. Or contact a local bee club. They can steer you in the right direction as well.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

Thanks AverageJo, I couldn't find honey for sale on the Dadant's website..they sure have a lot of equipment though!


----------



## bearME

Just getting started in beekeeping. Have joined a local chapter of the MBA and reading lot's of books etc. Would love any old or unwanted gear to help me get started. Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## old school

alleyyooper said:


> Still spreads on Home made bread great too.
> 
> Al


How about on homemade drop biscuits? :walk:Ireally enjoy honey that is processed local .


----------



## Reb

Hi everybody. I would like to find out about local honey here in southern Maryland. Hubby and daughter are very allergic to the pollen, trees, grasses and weeds, and I've heard that eating local raw honey helps build up immunity to the pollen. Have I heard wrong, cause it makes sense to me. Also, does anyone know of local hives in this area? Thank you in advance. Reb


----------



## alleyyooper

Google the Maryland bee keepers. or bee keeping clubs in your area.

 Al


----------



## woodsman14

I live in the Big Rapids MI area, want to start at least one hive for the 2017 season. I figure now is the time to get my ducks lined up. Anyone in the area that has new equipment etc for sale?


----------



## alleyyooper

None in that area I know of. You pretty much have to either do catalog or internet buying. 
Most bee keeping supply company's will sent you free catalogs of there products.

Search on line bee keeping supply's.

Also go to the Michigan beekeepers site and see if there is a dealer listed for your area I may not know of.

 Al


----------



## Cindy D. Radcliffe

decamper said:


> We are looking for someone to place their hives on our property. We have too many irons-in-the-fire at this time than to keep bees; both time and expense. We own a bee heaven...13 acres filled with herb and vegetable gardens, flowers, and fruit trees. Would also be willing to barter honey for some of our fruit, flowers, vegetables, or organic chicken eggs. We are located in central IL.


----------



## Cindy D. Radcliffe

Very good idea the bartar system!!!


----------

